# VR6 gasket/timing chain replacement question (Merc V280)



## transcrit (May 18, 2010)

I am about to change the head gasket in my Merc V280 (which has the VR6) so I got a Timing chain replacement kit (as well as head gasket etc) and seems to me that there is no room in there. Question is can I drop the tranny like you guys and keep the engine in and get access to the lower timing chain without having to drop the engine (because there is no room for it to come upwards). 

I read the great DIY here on the timing chain guide replacement but the "pre" stuff DIY link (taking away the tranny etc) is down.

Anybody know anything about the procedure with the V280

There's no help to be had at the MB forums because its a WV engine (and a great one at that).

I have no access to a pillar lift but I might splash out and buy a second hand scissor lift that I could drop the engine with.

I'm scared about what to do with the contents of the the AC though. Do I have to empty the stuff?

Any help or moral support welcome


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

This is probably best posted in the VR6 forum, not the V6 forum. This one is for the true V6 with a timing belt.


----------



## transcrit (May 18, 2010)

*Sorry*

Oh Sorry crazy mistake.


----------

